#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-12
<bac> hi akgraner -- is there a natty release party in the works?
<akgraner> bac, I'm not sure...let me see if I can help get one organized in your AO...
<bac> akgraner: AO?
<bac> akgraner: let's talk. i'd love to help set something up in CH
<akgraner> Area of Operations :-)
<akgraner> sorry I'm I'm acronym mode :-)
<akgraner> bac, cool what does your tomorrow look like - can I ping you some time in the morning?
<bac> akgraner: sure, any time after 8:45
<akgraner> bac, thanks will do!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-13
<bac> akgraner: morning
<akgraner> bac, morning
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-14
<akgraner> hey y'all..release parties - anyone planning one?
<akgraner> If you are in the Triangle area and can make it  - plans are being worked on for a release party on the 28th...
<akgraner> we are trying to get a number together to let a venue know how many to expect
<akgraner> jack_, Nivex ^^^
<akgraner> oh the venue is in Chapel Hill
<Nivex> say what now? I don't have to deal with Raleigh traffic?
<Nivex> aww, no pgraner. was just going to mention: most of the features I care about in the next release are all upstream kernel stuff :)
<akgraner> :-) nah - he'll be in London for release week there
<akgraner> This is his busiest time of the year
<akgraner> he is at ELC this week, Texas Next week, London the following week  Portland after than then one to UDS from there...  it's crazy
<Nivex> I'm a little concerned about my desired switch to Xubuntu.  I brought my test VM back up and my panel doesn't show up. xfce4-panel is running, but it's not visible
<Nivex> and I finally got to the panel prefs manager and the config for it is gone anyway :/
<_marx_> Nivex: i think the new xfce panel hides by default
<Nivex> _marx_: yeah but I had customized the heck out of mine
<Nivex> the settings had been mangled.  I'm not gonna lay any blame yet since it's a not well maintained test environment
<Nivex> but at some point I'll look into it
<_marx_> i used to always have a hardware test env but...only vm's available now
<_marx_> _only two computers, how does one live w/o 3 or 4 ;-)
<jack_> akgraner: i haven't made any plans or talked to anyone about it. :O
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-15
<bac> hi akgraner
<BugeyeD> Nivex: install ubuntu server && apt-get install xmonad && enjoy coffee. well, it works for me at least. :)
<Nivex> BugeyeD: I'm not THAT insane
<Nivex> BugeyeD: I miss WindowMaker sometimes though
<akgraner> bac, hey
<bac> hi akgraner -- did you get any feedback on your email about the release party?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> and as it looks right now  - the kids and I as well as JFO will be there
<bac> ok, so you got no negative feedback on doing it here.  great, i'll finalize everything
<akgraner> bac, so between us, all you Canonical people, and folks one the mailing list I think we should have a pretty good turnout
<bac> cool
<akgraner> k I'll add it to the loco.directory then and set up a fb invite (but it will be later this evening)
<bac> np
<bac> plenty of time
<billfarrow> where could I get some CDs to hand out at the Raleigh Amateur Radio Society festival ? It's short notice, April 23 at the State Fairgrounds.
 * Nivex just saw the party email on trilug@ :)
<billfarrow> The software freedom day website it down :-( some of their CDs would be good to.
<billfarrow> hand out
<akgraner> billfarrow, the 11.04 won't be ready for another couple of weeks
<akgraner> however, I may be able to get you LTS and 10.10 ones
<akgraner> can you send me an email to where you need them sent
<akgraner> and how many you will need
<jeffrash> akgraner:  is 11.04 the release without Gnome?
<akgraner> with Unity
<jeffrash> I haven't been keeping up
<akgraner> which is a shell for GNOME but it is not GNOME shell
<akgraner> (make sense?)
<jeffrash> yes
<akgraner> jeffrash, no worries :-)
<jeffrash> thanks
<Nivex> should I be worried that when I google for "Crunkleton" the page says "Permanently closed" ?
<billfarrow> Nivex: must be your setup, the first link from google goes to their home page
<Nivex> I blame my phone
<billfarrow> Ahh, it might be flash - in which case their web developer should be sacked
<Tracy_P> hear hear
<Nivex> this was a google place page
<Nivex> i got to by trying to search from the maps app
<Nivex> BugeyeD: oh, and you can do a "cli" install from the alternate CD rather than having to install server
<bac> thecrunkleton.com
<Nivex> at least as of lucid you still could
<bac> and it has no flash...i berated him on that point when he was looking to create a new web site
<billfarrow> Nope, I still think it is Nivex's setup - I can read the homepage on my iphone just fine
<Nivex> as i said, it wasn't the homepage that was at issue
<Nivex> I searched from within maps
<Nivex> I guess my use of "googled" in this case was confusing
<BugeyeD> Nivex: yeah, but the 'cli' install from -alt still results in gigs of desktop junk i'll never use. :)
<Nivex> BugeyeD: that's weird.  when I did cli it was pretty much a barebones system.
<BugeyeD> barebones meaning it came with the standard gnome apps, right?
<Nivex> either way, I tend to do net installs, which are definitely barebones and then just bring in the desired metapackge
<Nivex> BugeyeD: no, barebones as in X wasn't even installed
<BugeyeD> hmmmmm
<humanisfood> whatsup? first time in this room.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-16
<Nivex> xubuntu-desktop seems to recommend an awful lot of gnome-* packages
<holstein> uses the gnome network manager
<holstein> lots of gnome tools acutally
<holstein> its GTK too right?
<Nivex> yes xfce is gtk based
<holstein> we are entertaining moving ubuntustudio to XFCE
<holstein> i think its going to happen
<holstein> i like the idea actually
<holstein> but it does seem like a step backwards kinda
<holstein> as far as feeling modern
<Nivex> xfce 4.8 has made some strides forward
<Nivex> one thing I don't like about greybird (xubuntu default theme): It's not readily apparent which window has focus
<Nivex> nice, you can change the window manager appearance without having to change the rest of the theme
<Nivex> (since the rest of greybird is growing on me)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-17
<marco_polo> two log bots
 * marco_polo been digging lxde on my new old box
<holstein> marco_polo: i got LXDE on a couple old lappies
<holstein> default DE on peppermintOS :)
<akgraner> bac, ping - you all ok?  Van Hoof lost his condo....
<rballz75> charlotte anyone?
<akgraner> I'm about an hour from CLT
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-11
<BugeyeD> anyone aware of plans to revamp the installer? i just read this article and agree with the author. i hadn't really thought about it before, but i do remember the installer taking a very long time - particularly on my netbook.
<BugeyeD> http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/OS-installers
<holstein> BugeyeD: interesting
<holstein> i can identify with that for sure
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-12
<BugeyeD> holstein: yeah, i'm suffering through a gnome desktop install right now. and wow.
<BugeyeD> i'm definitely going to stick to my ultra-tiny/fast/simple scrotwm/spectrwm desktop.
<BugeyeD> one binary, one config file, practically zero size, install, and load time.
<holstein> yeah... i like openbox
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-04-11
<aprez> hello
<wN> aprez: hi
 * coxn waves
 * wN blinks.
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
<holstein> aprez: hey!
<aprez> hey holstein
<aprez> how are you?
<holstein> not bad
<holstein> and you?
<aprez> great
<aprez> I had a brilliant idea
<aprez> lets setup an ubnuntu campout!
<holstein> i think i will start an ubuntu group
<holstein> we have a LUG going, but there are a lot of ubuntu users around
<aprez> lets organize them
<holstein> if campouts come from that, im OK with that
<aprez> and setup a campout
<aprez> I have a ranch and i was thinking of inviting everyone over
<aprez> for a weekend campout
<holstein> nice... where?
<aprez> yadkin valley
<aprez> of elkin
<aprez> about 115 minutes drive to roaring gap
<aprez> less than hour drive to winston-salem
<holstein> there are some folks out that way... or were
<aprez> virgina state line is about 45 mins north of here
<aprez> we have about 250 acres farm
<aprez> where are you from
<holstein> im in asheville
<aprez> :)
<aprez> http://imgur.com/a/60Oeb#0
<aprez> some pics from our farm
<holstein> nice
